# Officer Down: Keith Houts - [Montgomery, Alabama]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/03/2006
*Ala. officer dies*

*Officer Down: Keith Houts* - [Montgomery, Alabama]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 30
*Additional Info:* Officer Keith Houts had served with the Montgomery Police Department for 2 years. He is survived by his wife. 
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Houts succumbed to a gunshot wound inflicted while making a traffic stop. *Date of Incident:* September 28, 2006

*Ala. officer dies*
The Associated Press
MONTGOMERY, Ala.- The 30-year-old Montgomery police officer shot in the head during a traffic stop died late Saturday.
Police Captain Huey Thornton said Officer Keith E- Houts died at 9:53 p.m..
Houts and his wife, Ashley, had both served in the military and met while on duty in Kuwait.
A candle light vigil will be held at the Montgomery Police Department tonight at 7. Services for the slain officer are scheduled for 10 a.m. Wednesday at Frazer Memorial United Methodist Church on the Atlanta Highway.
Police said charges against 32-year-old Mario Woodward is charged with capital murder.
Woodward was returned to Montgomery from north Georgia Saturday. He was tracked down and captured in McDonough, Georgia on Friday. Woodward is scheduled to make his first court appearance today.
Houts had stopped Woodward's vehicle on Montgomery's North Decatur Street for a traffic offense when he was shot Thursday.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

